# Edge-it for Redmaxtr2350S



## Keithandstef (May 8, 2017)

Hello. Is there an alternative to the Edge-it for a Redmax TR2350S. I love this trimmer but apparently Redmax has been "working on" an adapter bracket for these kinds of trimmers for years, but nothing is done. Aside from a blade, what are my options? Has anyone successfully mated an Edge-it to one f these trimmers? Thanks.


----------

